# Bilder speichern



## TSlaughter (17. Feb 2004)

Hallo

wie kann ich bei diesem Code das Zileverzeichniss angeben???


```
Image bild = karte.getImage();
		BufferedImage bi= new BufferedImage(karte.breit,karte.hoch,BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
		
		Graphics2D g = bi.createGraphics();
		g.drawImage(bild,0,0,null);		

		try
		{
        	FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream( new File( "tempbild.jpg" ) );
        	JPEGImageEncoder enc = JPEGCodec.createJPEGEncoder( out );
        	JPEGEncodeParam  prm = enc.getDefaultJPEGEncodeParam(bi);
        	prm.setQuality( 1.0f, false );
        	enc.setJPEGEncodeParam( prm );
        	enc.encode( bi );
        	out.close();
      	} catch( Exception ex )
      		{
        		System.out.println( "\nError: Image storing to x failed: " + ex);
      		}
```

bis jetzt speichert er nur auf dem Desktop

Danke


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

```
new File( "c:\sowieso\dahinter\dort\tempbild.jpg" )
```


----------



## el_barto (17. Feb 2004)

indem du das verzeichnis dem Constructor von File mitgibst.
<edit> und wieder zu langsam gewesen</edit>


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

@el_barto

Hö Hö Hö *fies grins*  :wink:


----------



## el_barto (17. Feb 2004)

@ beni: schade, hier gibt's kein "na-und-mir-doch-wurscht-smilie".


----------



## TSlaughter (17. Feb 2004)

Super Danke


----------

